# Wildlife pics



## Lonewolf (Jul 16, 2010)

We get some stunners out here.. Thought i'd post some pics  Feel free to post some of your own 

Scuse the blur, had to zoom in for most and was using my mums camera lol

Cuckoo Dove 






Bower bird (Could only get female or juvenile male pics. The adult males don't like the camera much, but they're beautiful and blueish coloured)









Yellow Breasted Robin





Not entirely sure of this one. Will have to look it up.





White Eared Honeyeater





Female/Juv male Fairy Wren (Yet to get a pic of a male, might have to wait til he colours up for breeding)





Common Bronzewing Pigeon





Rosellas





King Parrots

Looking pretty





Begging me for food





FOOD!


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Jul 16, 2010)

nawww, nice photos


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice pics, Lonewolf! Funnily enough, that one with the white rim around its eye is called... a silvereye! They're really pretty little birds, I think. 

Here is a male fairy wren (just not very sharp!):





And a wood duckling:





Thanks for posting your pics!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 16, 2010)

That wood duckling made me go "awww".


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 16, 2010)

Awwwwww


----------



## Lonewolf (Jul 16, 2010)

Haha thanks for that  Very fitting name. 

That duckling is gorgeous!


----------



## Banjo (Jul 16, 2010)

View attachment 155077
View attachment 155076
View attachment 155075
View attachment 155074
View attachment 155073
These are a couple from my wildlife folder.


----------



## Banjo (Jul 16, 2010)

View attachment 155082
View attachment 155081
View attachment 155080
View attachment 155079
View attachment 155078
Here are a couple more.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 16, 2010)

Lovely, Banjo!

I'll throw this link up, too, from May
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/weekend-herping-photos-135012


----------



## Amby_Purr (Jul 16, 2010)

Jannico said:


> That wood duckling made me go "awww".



hahaha me too!!


----------



## Banjo (Jul 16, 2010)

Love the leeches, little suckers. And great photos Kristy_07.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 16, 2010)

That duckling is a thread hijacker!

Ta!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 16, 2010)

Great pics, Lonewolf you're lucky with the bower birds, hope you can snap a male at some stage. Your bonsai has seen better days 
I'm a sucker for king parrots too, we get the rosellas (crimson & eastern), & lorikeets (rainbow, little, musk), but we only get the occasional king parrot.


----------



## Lonewolf (Jul 17, 2010)

Awesome pics guys  

The bonsai isn't mine 

More pics 
Cuckoo Doves again









Male Bronzewing





Female Bronzewing





Something





Male Fairy Wren





Something - Has a BEAUTIFUL song.





Kookaburra





Wood Duck (I think)





Red Browed Firetails


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 17, 2010)

Your first "something" there is a little pied cormorant. Not sure what the other "something" is. The duck is a maned duck. Great finches. 
After saying I don't often see king parrots in my other post, I went to my sister-in-law's place this morning to assemble some furniture for her, & out the front of her place were a pair of kings. Love em!


----------



## tooreye (Jul 17, 2010)

maned duck is a wood duck and it is male to


----------



## Lonewolf (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah, i figured out the pied cormorant last night, and we're thinking the one with the nice song is a rufous whistler female.. Not sure though.  

Maned wood duck hey. Fitting. I like the black ducks but they're never around when i want them to be lol

That always happens! I reckon it's cos after you've thought of something, it stands out more.


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 18, 2010)

Few birds .


----------



## Lonewolf (Jul 18, 2010)

LOVE the male bower!  Great shots.


----------



## Lonewolf (Aug 26, 2010)

Found the bowers bower lol 

Here's pics (Sorry they aren't the greatest i was being rushed  )


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 26, 2010)

that is amazing! they are so smart picking out the blue things from all the other colours


----------



## getarealdog (Aug 26, 2010)

My "Chooks"


----------



## cactus2u (Aug 26, 2010)

getarealdog said:


> My "Chooks"View attachment 161058
> View attachment 161057



Very cool Bet the bites off them be as bad as a snakebite if not worse
Cool pics of birds people


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 27, 2010)

love the king parrots we get alot of them where i live


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome shots dickyknee, love that first pic.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 27, 2010)

The bower's eye is stunning - I've never seen one up close enough to notice what a beautiful colour it is.


----------

